# iTunes not seeing Outlook



## jay c (Sep 13, 2007)

On the Contacts tab in iTunes, the Outlook address book isn't listed and the calendar pane says "Microsoft Outlook must be installed in order to synchronize calendars." But I have Outlook installed.

Microsoft Outlook 2002 SP-2
Microsoft Windows XP SP-3
iTunes 8.0.1.11


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Outlook 2003 or later is required.


----------

